# Why do my Entertainment priority pulls include discontinued/no location items and back stock?



## hmg1327 (Nov 21, 2022)

As far as back stock in my priority pulls, I understand SF capacities need to be correct but is there anything else I should look for? 
And why am I'm having to pull discontinued/no location items that I literally just back stocked? 
Help me I'm new to tech and have been put in charge of fixing books as it's been in shambles for months and months and I am literally figuring things out on the fly in-between helping out OPU and guests.


----------



## Bablo (Nov 21, 2022)

D-code should never be backstocked but flexed on the sales floor, as long as the system allows it to be backstocked this will be a problem...grrr


----------



## SigningLady (Nov 21, 2022)

Bablo said:


> D-code should never be backstocked but flexed on the sales floor, as long as the system allows it to be backstocked this will be a problem...grrr



If d-code books are not backstocked they will not drop into an IR. No flexing room in books, unless you use an endcap, and that always looks terrible because there are too many.

Occasionally d-code books drop into pulls, don't know why. I've always just skipped pulling those and left them in back for the IR once it drops.


----------

